# Salary in Dubai



## suneetsharma (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi

Me, My Wife and 10 month old daugther would be comming to Dubai on Long Term Project. Salary offered is 14K AED / Month this inlcude accomodation, transport and stuff.

As I gathered information Expensea will be:
Rental(Sudio) - 5500 pm
Transport - 2000 pm
Household - 4000 pm
Maid - 1200 pm
Total - 12700 pm

Almost no savings.

Is that correct? Just need confirmation since do not want to be in trouble along with family.

Please advice.

Thanks,

Suneet


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

suneetsharma said:


> Hi
> 
> Me, My Wife and 10 month old daugther would be comming to Dubai on Long Term Project. Salary offered is 14K AED / Month this inlcude accomodation, transport and stuff.
> 
> ...


Is that 14k including your accom etc. ie. at the end of the month you get a cheque for 14k and your housing has already been paid. if so it's livable, if not then i don't see how it is. One thing, is your wife going to be working? Cos if she's not why do you need a maid?


----------



## suneetsharma (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks Andy,

Yes you are correct, i will get cheque at the end of the month. And Still I will need to maid, since she might be working. But would like to calculated like it.

Please let me know if this is liveble still.

Suneet


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You'll be just fine then, as long as your accom is fully paid for along with your dewa bills etc. No problems.


----------



## suneetsharma (Jul 31, 2009)

You said "just fine", does it mean that i will be touching to the border and there will be no saving at all. Since still have not added other expenses like clothing, internet, phone and roaming around with family for entertainment. 

Please suggest I should ask for more, and how much would be good to save at least 30% of salary or say 5000 per month minimum. Since saving is the thing which we need most in life.

I hope I am not bothering you with my questions.

Regards

Suneet


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Saving is not the thing we most need in life.

Living is.

And you know your own lifestyle, I've lived on everything from under AED1000/month to well in excess of AED100,000 a month.....


----------



## suneetsharma (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah Agree, I do agree with you for pointing on Living Style.

I think I am expecting same life style I have here. 

So at the same time, i got your message I will not be able to maintain same in this package, I believe I should ask for 23K.

Thanks Andy,

Suneet.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ask for it then - remember shy bairn's get nee grub!


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Sorry...but maybe I misunderstand the original post...it says 14k/this includes accmodation, transportation etc. 

does that not mean you will need to pay the accoum out of those 14k ? 
will you get money in addition to the 14k or will they give you a flat/house PLUS the 14k ?
what about home leave, insurance for you and your family ? I actually don't think you can live on 14k if you need to pay accom out of that !


----------



## suneetsharma (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks Lenochka,

Can you expedite, how much i should expect?

Here I m living lavishly.  Car, complete kitchen, internet, phone, etc etc etc etc.

Just i am expecting a figure, which can just guide me. Rest I will manage with my employer.

Thanks Again,

Suneet


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Suneet,

I think that at this salalry you will just about spend everything if you plan on keeping a maid and other stuff ou mentioned, unless, your wife decides to work as well and draw a similar salary.

My wife has just joined in Dubai with a similar salary and this is what i came up with after much research. Ofcourse, I plan to join her mid of August and work to come up with some savings.

Where in India are you from? I am from New Delhi.


----------



## suneetsharma (Jul 31, 2009)

I am from Lucknow from my roots, presently in Pune.

I am expected to be in Dubai for next 3 years, i will l reach there around 7th depends on the project requiement. Hope to see you there.

Did you wife need separate work visa, or is this ok if she is working there on dependent visa?

Thanks

Suneet


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

I can't give you a number as this very much depends on your job/experience/responsiblities etc. 

However, 14k is not enough if you need to pay accom, transport, want to have maid etc etc.

do you really want to live in a studio with wife/kid ? Not sure if you really thinking seriously about this as this would certainly not be part of what I would consider living lavishly (as you put it)...or do you live like that and want to continue like that ? 

Prices for rent have come down but are still expensive. So is lots of other stuff. 
Your wife can work on the dependent visa, although you need to provide an NOC (no objection letter) basically allowing her to work.


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

Suneet,

My wife is from Lucknow too. Would be good to meet you guys.

My wife is there on a work visa and I am coming on a dependent visa. However, it is tough for a woman to sponsor her spouse and hence the delay.


----------



## suneetsharma (Jul 31, 2009)

Sure Maverick,

We will meet soon. I am here just exploring expenses and good package required in Dubai.

I have 8 years of experience, and working as Sr. Tech Associate. I think 23K per month package will be good there. Wife was working as Sr. Tech Trainer (.Net and SQL Server), she may be working on the same profile there, and expecting same package for her too.

Wat you think.


----------



## handsomefriend (Apr 30, 2009)

Dear

Satisfied human is nowhere. Please note is AED14K is approximately INR1,75,000

Are you getting salary more than INR 1,00,000 currently.

If it is so do not come here

You will be paid salary inclusive of HRA and transportation

Confirm how much you spend per month for house hold items in Indian say INR 10,000

So caluclate like this

Rent 4000 ( U can get 4K onwards)
Household expenses = 1000 ( In INR it is 10000)
Medical = 500
Transportation = I do not understand how you calculate for 2K . Usually company will provide pick and drop. As your salary is 14 K you will be in managerial cadre.

So transportation AED 2000 is higher side andy count it

Maid 1000
Total 4000 + 1000+ 500 + 2000 + 1000 = 8500 say 9000 = Balance 5000 = which will be equal ti INR 65000 - This is your saving

ABOVE ALL I HIGHLIGHT THAT PEOPLE COME TO OTHER COUNTRIES TO EARN AND SAVE FOR FUTURE. NOT FOR EXTARVAGANT. IF YOU WNAT TO LIVE LAVISHINGLY STAY IN INDIA ITSELF.
WHY DO YOU NEED MAID. AS YOUR WIFE IS AT HOME SHE CAN NOT MANAGE ONE CHILD AND COOKING.

EVERYTHING DEPENDS ON YOUR ATTITUDE OF LIVING


----------



## suneetsharma (Jul 31, 2009)

ohh great, where you were dear.

You have provided good figures to understand., it is good to have person like you in the forum.

Anyway there are personal requirement, and I am calculating with some point of view. Well I am some what satified with your figures provided.

Is it really 1000 AED for household expenses ???? I really don't think so..

did you consider clothing and ... other necessary expenses. then saving will be less. and we need to calculate like that.

Thanks again.


----------



## handsomefriend (Apr 30, 2009)

Clothing - good joke. Dear buyin cloth in dubai is foolishness. 75% of clohes come from our own india. When you start from india bring your clothes for your family. Then you mingle with other colleagues you can find pepole going and coming to india. U can get from them also.

Again i say that everything depends on the individuals thought and action.

Listen people here with salary of aed 5000/ feed thier family in home country and build a small house (which is a dream for economic indian) and eduate their wards.

Also people with salary of 20k goes out of dubai with pennyless.

Everything depends on planning.

Hope yuo can understand. Seeing so many replies in your folder you are not stable to take decision. Please discuss with your wife and your parents let thme decide.

Bye.







suneetsharma said:


> ohh great, where you were dear.
> 
> You have provided good figures to understand., it is good to have person like you in the forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## suneetsharma (Jul 31, 2009)

Good Suggetion.

Anyway I need my family living with me.  Rest I need saving.

If you think my way is simple, increase income if you want to save, rather minimizing expenses. 

Thanks Boss.


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

With your kind of experience, i think, the package offered is about right as me and my wife have the same experience and being offered the same. So if both of you work, You can expect to save 15K easily which is near about 2 lac INR.


----------



## suneetsharma (Jul 31, 2009)

But in my case she may working. i don't want her to work necessarily.


----------



## xdude (Dec 8, 2008)

dude..
lot of ppl have given u advice..n seem to be still very confused..
so here it is..
this salary is NOT enough if it includes ur acco as well.. as u got a kid as well..
so try to negotiate more..


----------



## suneetsharma (Jul 31, 2009)

I do agree with you, i have same thoughts  Started negotiations as well.


----------

